# 

## korena

Przymierzamy się do ułożenia kostki brukowej wokół domu 
czy ktoś korzystał z firmy VEGA-BRUKARSTWO z Nowej Iwicznej k/Piaseczna?
na co zwrócić uwagę przy podpisywaniu umowy?
dzięki za wszystkie uwagi :wink:

----------


## korena

nikt nie kupował w tej firmie kostki?
nikt nie korzystał z usług tej firmy?

----------


## Betsi2006

*Korena*

Zdecydowałaś się na tą firmę?
Jeśli tak to jakie wrażenia?

Jestem po wstepnym spotkaniu z jej szefem. 
Na forum znalazłam 1 niepochlebną opinię i właśnie znajoma mi powiedziała, że też słyszała kiepskie opinie.
Ale..... znam ludzi zadowolonych z usług tej firmy.

----------


## Haynauer

Firma Vega Brukarstwo to kompletna porażka... Niestety nie poczytaliśmy netu, gdzie jest wiele niepochlebnych opinii i mamy za swoje... Pan Jacek jest bardzo urokliwy przy zawieraniu umowy, wtedy ma czas na wszystko, rysunki, kawke,obiecywanie zachwalanie Firmy, po podpisaniu umowy wszystko sie zmienia. Klient jest złapany i wtedy zaczynaja sie schody, pracownicy sie spiesza, p.Jacek nie ma czsu ma nawal pracy, jedyne co przychodzi latwo rozszerzenie umowy. Zapewnienia p.Jacka ze zawsze przyjmuje reklamacje sa bez pokrycia, wezwany po pol roku stwierdza ze to nasza wina ze kostka sie zapadla i ani mysli dokonać naprawy... (sic!). Rachunek otrzymaliśmy na karce papieru bez pieczatki i podpisu a opiewal na kilkadziesiat tysiecy... Firma Vega  Brukarstwo to tylko obietnice i urok osobisty własciciela omijajcie ja z daleka mimo wielkiej reklamy. Byli klienci nabici w butelke.

----------


## justkaaa

ooo, ja u nich kostke kupiłam ale bez usługi układania - widze że na szczęście. Kostka jest jeszcze na paletach. Mam nadzieje, że z kostką nic nie kombinują. Moja była przywożona bezpośrednio z semmerlocka choc część też będe brała o nich ze składu.

----------


## ciocia Gienia

No proszę, to jestem zdziwiona Państwa opiniami.
Do firmy Vega Brukarstwo trafiłam w zasadzie przez przypadek - po wstepnych poszukiwaniach pomysłów w necie postanowiłam swoje pomysły skonfrontować z rzeczywistościa czyli obejrzeć interesujące mnie wzory w naturze -w Lesznowoli mogłam porównać w zasadzie wszystkie z interesujących mnie kostek bo mają duży wybór. Cena wydała mi sie przyzwoita więc zdecydowałam się na nich. Trochę z lenistwa postanowiłam wziąć komplet usługi czyli zakup kostki wraz z ułożeniem. Szukanie dobrej ekipy to jak szukanie igły w stogu siana a referencje nie zawsze mają pokrycie -byłam już tym szukaniem zmęczona - tu zachęciła mnie 3 letnia gwarancja na wykonana usługę, zawarta w umowie -uważam, że to lepsze niż gdybym miała potem sama zostac z kłopotem gdy pan Kazio czy pan Henio z firmy Krzak po ułożeniu kostki rozpłynąłby się w niebycie i szukaj wiatru w polu. Na miejscu skonsultowałam się z Panią architekt nt ewentualnych wzorów. Wahałam się czy brac projekt bo 1000zł to jednak dużo -ale finalnie zostało to odliczone od rachunku gdy wzięłam kostkę z ułożeniem. Dodam tylko, że wizualizacje programu komputerowego wpłynęły na moje koncepcje.
Podpisanie umowy przebiegło sprawnie. Potem lipcowe deszcze odsuneły mi trochę termin realizacji ale cóż zrobić.
Gdy jednak pogoda pozwoliła juz na wejście ekipy byłam bardzo mile zaskoczona. Panowie przyjeżdżali o 7 rano bez żadnych spóźnień i natychmiast rozpoczynali pracę. Akurat nie mogłam sobie pozwolić na siedzenie im nad głową wiec troche sie bałam jak to będzie ale jak sie okazało wcale nie musiałam. Gdy wracałam widac było spore postępy prac. Panów juz nie było ale wszystko pięknie posprzątane, żadnych walających sie narzędzi i zwykłych przy takich pracach bałaganów. Aż miło. A robota szła w mig. Efekt końcowy wysmienity -myslę, że jest najlepszą wizytówką firmy.
Na koniec poprosiłam o fakturę i ją otrzymałam. Wydrukowaną na kartce papieru, z pieczątką i podpisem  :smile:  
Serdecznie polecam tą firmę. Pierwszy raz mi się zdarzyło, żeby wszystko zostało zrobione na tip-top bez naciągactwa, leserstwa i stania nad głową. A ekip przewinęło sie sporo różnych -kostka to końcowy etap  :smile: 
Zastanawiam się skąd mogą się brać negatywne opinie. Pan Jacek (właściciel) podchodzi do tematu bardzo profesjonalnie. Faktem jest, że nie nadskakuje klientom, stara się niekiedy coś doradzić ale wie gdzie przebiega granica i taktownie niczego nie narzuca. Cały ciężar dozoru inwestycji bierze na siebie (to on odpowiada za wykonaną prace przy odbiorze a nie ekipa) i może stąd to jego zabieganie i nieuchwytność. Nie mogę powiedzieć, żebym miała z tym jakis problem.

----------


## Empus

Bardzo fajna autoreklama  :big grin:

----------


## TOMI1975

> No proszę, to jestem zdziwiona Państwa opiniami.........


A ja jestem zdziwiony, że można użytkowników tego forum traktowac jak skończonych idiotów, którzy nabiorą się na tak "prawdziwą" wypowiedź....żenada...

----------


## ciocia Gienia

:smile:  ech Kochani,
nie mam nic wspólnego z tą firmą
niemniej trwam w zdumieniu bo coś takiego przytrafiło mi sie po raz pierwszy

a wszystkich niedowiarków zapraszam na oglądanie mojego podjazdu

----------


## coulignon

nie measz nic wspólnego z tą firma i dlatego:
1. weszłaś na forum i sie zarejstrowałś.
2. Przekopałas różne działy aż wykopoałas temat sprzed roku.
3. Wzruszyłaś się i opisałś w pierwszym poście twoje doświadczenia.

Czy często zdażają się w twoim zyciu takie przypadkowe zbiegi okoliczności? Opisz jeszcze cos - to naprawde pasjonujące.

----------


## SchokoQuick

> No proszę, to jestem zdziwiona Państwa opiniami.


Czyżby..??!!
To proszę panie włascicielu lepiej traktować klientów i ich słuchać, bo to nie durnie jak się panu wydaje... I jak klient przychodzi z reklamacjami to proszę tym się zajmować, a nie wmawianiem, że wszyscy są winni tylko nie pan, bo pan jest przecież najwspanialszy, bo pan kładł kostkę królowej szwedzkiej (sic! - takie teksty mozna usłyszeć)...
Pisał pan to sam albo pewnie pana zona... Daj se pan spokój z tą propagandą tylko traktuj klientów poważnie... Bo mnie pan potraktował jak ja to okreslam jak ruski typ... Jak to było opisane wyżej... Dopóki nie wpłaciłem zaliczki mało w d... pan nie wlazł, jak trzeba było poprawiać w ramach reklamacji okazał pan sie chamem...

----------


## marika77

Hm... firma VEGA. Znana i duża firma i budzi zaufanie ale do czasu wpłacenia zaliczki. Ja z ich usług nie korzystałam i nie skorzystam ale wystarczą mi doświadczenia mojej siostry, która neistety skorzystała z ich usług. Potiwrdzam, że zanim się nie kupi to obsługa a zwłaszcza właściwiel niemalże w d..pe by wlazł by tylko namówic klienta a jak sa jakies problemy to wtedy on ma klienta w d...pie. Byłam kilka razy z siosrtą i przy dokonywaniu wyboru kiedy to włąściciel VEGI właził w tyłek by tylko sprzedać i byłam wtedy kiedy to zgłaszała którys juz raz swoje zastrzezenia bo nigdy VEGA nawet na nie nie odpowiedziała. Typowa firma, z która by cos wygrac to tylko poprzez sąd bo na żadne pisma nie odpowiadają więc wysyłanie do nich pism ma jedynie sens w kontekście zbierania dokumentacji przedsądowej.

----------


## grave

heh... ja planowałem robić kostkę z nimi, ale "na szczeście"? nie mieli terminu... nie mniej jednak trafiłem innego palanta, który do tej pory mi nie poprawił kostki... nota bene z firmy GoodBruk

----------


## marynianka

Czy ktoś z was korzystał z usług firmy mwbrukarstwo z Pułtuska? W najbliższym czasie czeka mnie prawdooodobnie odwodnienie z rynien i położenie kostki, jestem wstępnie umówiona na spotkanie z przedstawicielem tej firmy, aby obejrzał moją działkę. W internecie znalazłam stronę z kilkoma pozytywnymi opiniami, ale chętnie poczytam na forum muratora wszelkie opinie lub porady którym firmom warto zaufać. Po przeczytaniu forum zrobiłam listę kiepskich firm.
Z góry dziękuje.

----------


## Balto

ciociaglenia: są firmy i firmy. Ileś osób z nas tu, na forum ma własną działalność, czymś się zajmuje jedni tynkami czy czy białym cementem czy produkcją pewnych elementów galanterii betonowej typu płytki [ja], układaniem kostki, elewacjami domów i robotami ogólnobudowlanymi - blechert [mam nadzieję że nie majgnąłem się...] i tak dalej. Każdy z nas pewno miał styczność z rożnymi klientami, każdemu z nas zdarzyło się coś spartolić [errare humanum est - czy podobnie], ale nikomu z nas nie chciało sie szukać po forum opinii negatywnym n.t. swojej firmy i anonimowo ją poprawiać. Bo jest to zagrywka szczeniacka. Powiem więcej - jeżeli jest problem, bywa, że nie wynikły z naszej winy [mojej, jego, każdego kto coś robi] to jak ma olej w głowie uzna reklamację, pomoże klientowi, czasem z problem, któryn nie wynikł z jego, mojej, etc winy. z prostego powodu - to ów klient będzie naszą najlepszą reklamą. A słowa  jakie powie wszystkim znajomym - wiesz machnął się, wiesz pomógł mi , wiesz wyjaśnił, wiesz.... i jest super są najlepszą reklamą jakiej nie da żaden murator, portal, nic. Bo ja dzwonię z polecenia. Pan/i został mi polecony przez kogoś...

----------


## marynianka

Święte słowa, czasami rozmowa, pomocna dłoń czy rabat albo extra usługa za free jest wstanie działać cuda i wybaczyć prawie każdą wpadkę, a dobrego fachowca moim zdaniem poznaj się po tym jak się zachowuje w przypadku problemów, reklamacji, czy awarii.

----------


## coulignon

o Boże!! Czyli jednak przwde mówią w telewizorze: kryzys w budowlance się zaczął!

Co tam? Brak zamówień? Było pomyśleć wcześniej :wink:

----------


## marynata

he he

w dodatku mają zdolności telepatyczne



> nawet nie zdążyłam zadzwonić

----------


## cypryski

Nie rozumiem co znaczy to zdanie: "Jesteśmy obie szczęśliwymi posiadaczkami wspaniałej nawierzchni wraz z realizacją".

----------


## marynata

hi hi
idę stąd,bo padnę  :rotfl:

----------


## Gosiek33

:rotfl:  w końcu się uśmiałam

----------


## coulignon

> Nie rozumiem co znaczy to zdanie: "Jesteśmy obie szczęśliwymi posiadaczkami wspaniałej nawierzchni wraz z realizacją".



To pewnie taki dialekt. Tzw "staropiaseczyński".

----------


## Balto

coulignon: powiem tak - takie teksty najlepiej (przynajmniej na studiach) pisało mi się po kilku piwach - kiedy w głowie myśli już były swawolne i swobodne, łącznie z kojarzeniami a palce jeszcze sprawne... Ale nie daj Boże piwo więcej... nie szło tego zrozumieć...

----------


## cypryski

coulignon, Balto - takie teksty zapewne pisze właściciel firmy, któremu zabrakło zleceń i musiał zabrać się do autoreklamy. Ale układanie zdań to nie to samo co układanie kostki...

----------


## coulignon

ani z jednym ani z drugim nie idzie mu dobrze jak widać. Dzisiaj jechałem obok tej firmy, na płocie pojawił się banner że mają najtańszą kostkę. Chyba jednak coś przycisnęło.

----------


## Balto

c: jak się kiedyś gdzieś banner pojawił że cena kostki wynosi circa 65% normy na tą grubość, to dowiedziałem się ze dwa tygodnie później czym to było osiągnięte, a raczej dlaczego. Przyznam że mnie siekło, natomiast jak dla mnie jest to demolowanie rynku. Poniżej pewnych kwot się nie da zejść, chyba że ktoś stoi pod ścianą...
A.D. czemu złośliwość?poniżej pewnych cen zejść się nie da, nikt z nas nie ukrywa swych profesji najwyżej mając różną opinię w kwestii takiego czy innego materiału, sięgając po fachową wiedzę, której inni z różnych względów nie mają. Poza tym dział super firmy czy super partacze jest gdzieś indziej. Tutaj zwykle jest wklejane zdjęcie p.t. "żnajdź błędy w wykonawstwie na tym obrazku", a nie p.t. czy wszyscy kochają firmę X

----------


## Karato

Witam
podnoszę wątek - czy jest ktoś, kto ma dobre doświadczenia z firmą Vega z Lesznowoli - tu widzę w zasadzie tylko złe.  właśnie jestem na etapie szukania firmy brukarskiej - do ułożenia prawie 300m2 , więc wolałbym nie dokonać złego wyboru... z drugiej strony - przejeżdżałem koło ich siedziby i nie wygląda mi na firmę "krzak".
Cały dom zbudowałem i nie natknąłem się na kiepską firmę - oby na koniec nie trafić źle  :razz: 
napiszcie proszę jak jest teraz z tą firmą - będę wdzięczny za wszelkie opinie .

----------


## MSurdyk

> Witam
> podnoszę wątek - czy jest ktoś, kto ma dobre doświadczenia z firmą Vega z Lesznowoli - tu widzę w zasadzie tylko złe.  właśnie jestem na etapie szukania firmy brukarskiej - do ułożenia prawie 300m2 , więc wolałbym nie dokonać złego wyboru... z drugiej strony - przejeżdżałem koło ich siedziby i nie wygląda mi na firmę "krzak".
> Cały dom zbudowałem i nie natknąłem się na kiepską firmę - oby na koniec nie trafić źle 
> napiszcie proszę jak jest teraz z tą firmą - będę wdzięczny za wszelkie opinie .


Witam,

na temat konkurencji się nie wypowiadam bo przedmówcy wszystko napisali.

Moja firma zajmuje się układaniem kostki. Posiadam ogród wystawowy i biuro w Słupnie koło Radzymina.
Mogę podjechać i wstępnie wycenić koszt inwestycji.

Kontakt tel. 500-118-180

----------


## Karato

dziękuję - zadzwonię w poniedziałek - porozmawiamy

----------


## Edyta1985

Ja również chciałabym dodać opinię na temat Vega Brukarstwo z Lesznowoli. Jestem kolejną osobą, która niestety nie zajrzała do internetu i nie poczytała wcześniej opinii. Przyznam, że zalogowałam się tu dzisiaj specjalnie aby dodać opinię, wszyscy powinni się dowiedzieć o praktykach Pana Jacka. Do firmy trafiłam o dziwo z polecenia, podobno kilka lat temu Vega zrobiła dobrze kostkę znajomemu. Na spotkaniu z Panem Jackiem zostały mi przedstawione ich wizualizacje, realizacje oraz warunki współpracy. Warunki są następujące: aby otrzymać wycenę wraz z wizualizacjami należało dokonać wpłaty w wysokości 1000 zł, następnie jeśli chciałoby się otrzymać całkowity projekt na własność należy dopłacić 2000 zł, jeśli podejmuje się współpracę z firmą koszt projektu odliczany jest od całości. Zgodziłam się na te warunki i przeszliśmy do pierwszego etapu. Wizja lokalna, pomiary no i w końcu wycena plus uwaga jedna wizualizacja. Mój projekt to bardzo duży podjazd, parking, kilka solidnych tarasów dookoła domu, z resztą wycena opiewała na ponad 100 000 netto więc jak już widać po kwocie  sporo pracy do zrobienia. Podczas rozmowy telefonicznej zapytałam kiedy otrzymam kolejne wizualizacje bo ta jedna absolutnie nie wystarczy. Otrzymałam odpowiedź, że w regulaminie jest jasna informacja, że wykonują tylko jedną wizualizację... Fakt, nie zajrzałam do regulaminu bo obdarzyłam firmę zaufaniem, tak jak wspomniałam byli z polecenia. Zapytałam w takim razie dlaczego właśnie ta wizualizacja została mi przedstawiona, skoro płacę za nią 1000 zł to powinnam mieć chociaż prawo wybrać sobie którą część chciałabym mieć zwizualizowaną. Otrzymałam odpowiedź, że to jaką wizualizację otrzymuje klient to niespodzianka..... Pan Jacek podczas pierwszego spotkania ma na prawdę dużo czasu aby przedstawić jasno i rzetelnie warunki współpracy, nie zrobił tego, zarobił 1000 zł i myślę, ze za wiele się nie wzbogacił... Dodam jeszcze, że już na podstawie tej jednej wizualizacji zauważyłam kilka rzeczy do zmiany o czym wspomniałam również Panu Jackowi. Ton jego rozmowy już nie był taki jak na pierwszym spotkaniu... Burczał, że nie będzie teraz zmieniał całego projektu, mimo, że jeszcze nawet nie dowiedział się dokładnie co jest do zmiany.  Doszło do kolejnego, ostatniego już spotkania w firmie Vega gdzie zostałam potraktowana z góry, ton oraz postawa Pana Jacka były żenujące, to on robił mi łaskę, że będziemy współpracowali, coś okropnego, zdecydowanie nie polecam, trzymajcie się od tej firmy i tego człowieka z daleka. Obiecałam Panu Jackowi, że dodam opnie na temat jego praktyk wszędzie gdzie jest to możliwe. Zaczęłam dodawanie opinii od konta na facebook firmy. Oczywiście widniały tam same opinie pozytywne, zerknęłam na profile, oczywiście dodane przez ludzi powiązanych z firmą. Dodałam swoją opinię, dostałam odpowiedź nie na temat. Następnego dnia została już usunięta możliwość dodawania opinii na facebook firmy... Żenada Panie Jacku, nie uchroni się Pan przed prawdą. Zdecydowanie nie polecam, brak szacunku do Klienta to najgorsze z czym można się spotkać...Na szczęście znalazłam firmę, która wykonuje swoją pracę jak należy a ten 1000 zł niech Pan Jacek wsadzi sobie w buty...Ja nie zbiednieję a mam nadzieję, że dzięki mojej opinii każdy chociażby zastanowi się kilka razy zanim uda się do Vega Brukarstwo w Lesznowoli.

----------


## Marcinex67

Jeszcze jak jakaś mniejsza powierzchnia to mozna samemu zająć się ułożeniem bo jest kilka poradników w internecie jak się za to zabrać, przy większych jednak potrzebna jest firma.

----------


## Gosia1976

Jednak internet ma moc...  :Smile:  

właśnie jestem po rozmowie telefonicznej z Panem Jackiem... bardzo pozytywne wrażenie. Wybrałam ich w zeszłym roku do prac brukarskich lecz nie zawracałam sobie głowy opiniami bo wtedy nie było jeszcze odpowiedniego czasu na robienie ogrodu. Natomiast po dzisiejszej rozmowie zajrzałam do netu by o nich poczytać. I niestety szok po przeczytaniu opinii. Nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak szukać wykonawcy dalej bo po lekturze opinii nie nawiąże z nimi współpracy. Nie mam zamiaru źle wydać kasy... i jeszcze denerwować się potem. Oczywiście poinformuje o tym tego Pana bo jesteśmy umówieni na kolejny telefon ;-D A tak przy okazji, czy możecie polecić kogoś do kostki ? projekt, wykonanie - okolice pruszkowa

----------

